# Pallet shed/house



## cavewoman (Sep 28, 2016)

Has anyone in the Coimbra district built a home from recycled pallets? I would love to hear your story.

Thank you


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,
Portugal has a simple system.
Pallets, recycled or not, would need to be part of the habitation build plans which have been submitted and approved by your local planning office usually drawn up to the correct standards by your architect/engineer. You may then instruct your registered builder to start work. I assume you have done a modicum of research re that they will pass the fire, noise and insulation standards of a new build or you will be wasting your time, money and effort.

The land you build on must also be of the correct classification for habitation.


----------

